# simple past - present perfect



## frasale

Il solito problema della differenza tra i due tempi oltre a tutto ció che leggo sulle grammatiche.

Ipotizziamo questa scena: una zona piena di gente, accanto c'é un gruppetto di persone che parlano tra di loro, ma non si riesce di preciso a capire l'argomento.
A un certo punto si sente chiaramente solo una frase: una persona madrelingua inglese si puó immaginare quale fosse l'argomento di discussione, cosa si sono detti prima della frase e come probabilmente continueranno?
In altre parole, se la frase é la risposta a una domanda, ci si puó immaginare quale fosse la domanda?
Ovviamente dovrebbe essere una reazione istintiva, una sensazione.

Vorrei che confrontaste le reazioni se la frase in questione é:

"I bought a new car"

oppure

"I've bought a new car"

Io ho giá una mia idea, ma la dico dopo.

Grazie

Francesco


----------



## franceska

ciao!

Non sono sicura se questa e' la risposta che aspettavi.

Se una persona dice "I bought a new car" (ho comprato una macchina (auto) nuova", secondo me, la domanda potrebbe essere stata:
"So, what's new"?  E' una frase che in America le persone usano quando s'incontrano.. Tipo, "Che c'e' di nuovo"? Non ne sono sicura se in Italia la usate spesso questa frase, ma qui' la usano sempre. 

Oppure, la domanda poteva essere stata anche questa:
"What did you do today"? Tipo, cosa hai fatto oggi? O "Oggi, cosa hai fatto di bello"?

Scusatemi se non scrivo bene l'Italiano. Lo so che non e' ottimo, e vorrei che correggete gli errori quando li faccio (sempre se vi va')

Grazie!!


----------



## lsp

troppo sottile senza piu' dettagli. ce ne puoi dare alcuni?


----------



## frasale

Facciamo un quiz al contrario: indovinare la domanda sapendo la risposta

Per esempio: la risposta é: "Ha tanti colori e sta in cielo"
La domanda da indovinare é "Come é fatto l'arcobaleno?"

La risposta é: "I have bought a new car"
La domanda é ????????

Oppure

La risposta é: "I bought a new car"
La domanda é ??????

Nei due casi la domanda puó essere la stessa oppure puó essere diversa?


----------



## lsp

Se metti l'enfasi su "have", la domanda è "Non hai comprato quell'automobile, vero?"  Altrimenti, in questo caso specifico, ogni domande che mi viene in mente può essere risposto da entrambe le risposte.

Devo ammettere, il tuo motivo in questo post  mi incuriosisce!


----------



## frasale

lsp said:
			
		

> Devo ammettere, il tuo motivo in questo post  mi incuriosisce!



E' solo un altro modo di capire la differenza tra i due tempi.
Se come dici tu non c'é differenza allora perché nelle grammatiche se ne parla in maniera distinta.

Questa é la mia impressione, ma forse sbaglio.
Con "I bought a new car" metto in evidenza il momento in cui l'ho fatto e quindi l'azione di "comprare" rispetto ad un altro modo di avere un auto.
La frase completa potrebbe essere "I bought a new car, I didn't steal it"

Con "I have bought a new car" metto in evidenza l'oggetto per cui la frase completa sarebbe "I have bought a new car, not an old one"

Tutto sbagliato?


----------



## saltaro

Franceska:
Secondo me il tuo italiano è molto buono
"e vorrei che correggete gli errori quando li faccio (sempre se vi va')"
si dice correggeste, ma non chiedermi il perchè, la grammatica non è il mio forte ;-)

Frasale: 
non so se può esserti utile ma il sito della BBC dice
-In US English, we use the past simple if we talk about the result of a past action
-In British English we use the present perfect if we talk about a result of a past action

Ciao


----------



## lsp

Frasale, hai ragione nei termini tecnici.  Ma nell'inglese americano non ci preoccupiamo tanto di questa distinzione e soltanto un caso molto specifico richiede l'inserzione della parola "have" in questa espressione. Noi americani siamo in generale pigri linguisticamente!


----------



## zialingua

saltaro said:
			
		

> Franceska:
> Secondo me il tuo italiano è molto buono
> "e vorrei che correggete gli errori quando li faccio (sempre se vi va')"
> si dice correggeste, ma non chiedermi il perchè, la grammatica non è il mio forte ;-)
> 
> Frasale:
> non so se può esserti utile ma il sito della BBC dice
> -In US English, we use the past simple if we talk about the result of a past action
> -In British English we use the present perfect if we talk about a result of a past action
> 
> Ciao


E cosi anche in Italiano: il passato remoto (simple past in English) e' anteriore al passato prossimo (present perfect).
In piu' c'e' da dire che la tendenza linguistica nell'Italia settentrionale e' di usare piu' il passato prossimo che il remoto per parlare di qualcosa di passato che non ha continuazione nel presente (per quello si usa l'imperfetto), mentre nell'Italia meridionale la tendenza e' contraria.


----------



## Silvia

franceska said:
			
		

> Grazie per avermi corretta....ecco'! Adesso ti tocca ancora a correggermi..eheheh



Concordo con zialingua. Nell'italiano parlato usiamo sempre il passato prossimo: ho fatto, ho detto, sono andato, ho visto, il passato remoto è più letterario. Quindi in realtà è difficile per un italiano che parla in inglese scegliere quale passato usare!


----------



## TimeHP

> Vorrei che confrontaste le reazioni se la frase in questione é:
> "I bought a new car"
> oppure
> "I've bought a new car"


 
La prima domanda potrebbe essere: What did you do yesterday?
La seconda domanda: What have you done today?

Un altro esempio:
He broke his arm last year (ora è guarito)
He has broken his arm yesterday (ora ha il braccio ingessato)

Quando l'azione è conclusa e non c'è collegamento col presente, di norma in Inglese si usa il Simple Past.

Non so se ho capito bene quello che chiedevi...
Ciao


----------



## TrentinaNE

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Un altro esempio:
> He broke his arm last year (ora è guarito)
> He has broken his arm yesterday (ora ha il braccio ingessato)
> 
> Quando l'azione è conclusa e non c'è collegamento col presente, di norma in Inglese si usa il Simple Past.


If a specific past time is mentioned, English generally uses the simple past: 
He broke his arm yesterday.  

If the time is vague but the sense is that the action has just occurred, we can use the present perfect.
Oh, no, Johnny has broken his arm!  
Oh, no, Johnny has broken his arm just now!  

Elisabetta


----------



## moodywop

Nel forum English Only c'è un thread dedicato interamente alla differenza fra _I broke my leg _e _I've broken my leg:_

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83597&highlight=past+perfect

C'è poi un thread lunghissimo sulla differenza nell'uso del passato remoto e del passato prossimo in BE e AE:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=84891&highlight=past+perfect


----------



## Katiolina

TrentinaNE said:


> If a specific past time is mentioned, English generally uses the simple past:
> He broke his arm yesterday.
> 
> If the time is vague but the sense is that the action has just occurred, we can use the present perfect.
> Oh, no, Johnny has broken his arm!
> Oh, no, Johnny has broken his arm just now!
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Scusate, ma a me sembra che TrentinaNE e Elisabetta abbiano detto completamente l'opposto.

In particolare, mi interessa sapere la regola del British English...

Capisco che l'uso del Present perfect o quello del Past simple è piuttosto complicato (anche per chi di Inglese ne sa molto più di me).

Non sapendo la regola e sperando di impararla col tempo,
vorrei avere un consiglio su quale tempo usare (per non cadere in errore).

Inoltre provo ad azzardare un resoconto di quello che ho capito io:

Se il tempo è specificato uso il PS:
I worked in London in 2003.

Se il tempo non è specificato uso il PP:
I have work in London.

Ma se il tempo che specifico è passato, uso il PS:
I worked in London 3 years ago.

Mentre se il tempo che specifico è comunque in corso, uso il PP:
I have worked in London this month.

*Ho dei seri problemi invece con questo:*

Finished action in the past (PS)
but 
Present result of past action (PP).

Per esempio???

Mi aspetto correzioni sul mio resoconto...

Grazie in anticipo!!!
K.


----------



## Murphy

Katiolina said:


> Scusate, ma a me sembra che TrentinaNE e Elisabetta abbiano detto completamente l'opposto.
> 
> In particolare, mi interessa sapere la regola del British English...
> 
> Capisco che l'uso del Present perfect o quello del Past simple è piuttosto complicato (anche per chi di Inglese ne sa molto più di me).
> 
> Non sapendo la regola e sperando di impararla col tempo,
> vorrei avere un consiglio su quale tempo usare (per non cadere in errore).
> 
> Inoltre provo ad azzardare un resoconto di quello che ho capito io:
> 
> Se il tempo è specificato uso il PS:
> I worked in London in 2003.
> 
> Se il tempo non è specificato uso il PP:
> I have worked in London.
> 
> Ma se il tempo che specifico è passato, uso il PS:
> I worked in London 3 years ago.
> 
> Mentre se il tempo che specifico è comunque in corso, uso il PP:
> I have worked in London this month.Sì, anche se, per questa frase preferisco un verbo al progressivo.
> 
> eg. I have been working in London this month.
> 
> 
> *Ho dei seri problemi invece con questo:*
> 
> Finished action in the past (PS)
> but
> Present result of past action (PP).
> 
> Per esempio???
> Eg. I have broken my arm. It's in plaster. (ovviamente la rottura del braccio è successo al passato, ma non è stato specificato quando, e il braccio è ancora rotto, si vede il risultato dell'azione passata)
> 
> I broke my arm but now it has healed (Il braccio non è più rotto. Un altro risultato)
> 
> I broke my arm last week. It's in plaster. (Hai specificato quando hai rotto il braccio, quindi PS)
> 
> I have lost my car keys. Have you seen them? (La perdita delle chiavi è successo al passato - non specificato - e sono ancora perse - risultato)
> 
> I lost my keys earlier, but now I've found them. (Sono state trovate - risultato)
> 
> I lost my car keys yesterday. I have no idea where they are. (Tempo passato specificato, quindi PS)
> Mi aspetto correzioni sul mio resoconto...
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!!!
> K.


 
Spero di aver reso le cose più chiare e non più confuse


----------



## virgilio

frasale,
Per quanto riguardo la tua domanda:

" La risposta é: "I have bought a new car"
La domanda potrebbe essere "What have you done?"

Oppure

La risposta é: "I bought a new car"
La domanda potrebbe essere "What did you do?"


" Nei due casi la domanda puó essere la stessa oppure puó essere diversa?"

Nell'inglese britannico la domanda non può essere la stessa nei due casi ma da quanto ho sentito dai film americani, mi pare che in alcune parti degli Stati Uniti quasi non si usi più il passato prossimo e quindi in quelle parti può darsi che si adoperi il passato remoto in tutt'e due i casi. Ma io sono inglese, e aspetto che lo confermi o nieghi un cittadino americano.
Virgilio


----------



## Katiolina

Murphy said:


> A) I have broken my arm. It's in plaster. (Passato – non specificato. Risultato - Il mio braccio è ancora rotto)
> 
> B) I broke my arm but now it has healed (Passato – non specificato. Il braccio non è più rotto. Un altro risultato)
> 
> C) I broke my arm last week. It's in plaster. (Anche se il Risultato è che il mio braccio è ancora rotto, uso il PS perché il tempo è specificato.)
> 
> Però non mi è chiaro perchè nella frase A) hai utilizzato il PP e poi il presente.
> mentre per la B) hai utilizzato prima il PS e poi il PP.
> 
> Potrei riscrivere le frasi così:
> A) I have broken my arm. And it hasn’t healed still. (Passato – non specificato. Risultato – Il braccio non è ancora guarito)
> 
> B) I have broken my arm. (Passato – non specificato)
> +
> It's heal. (Risultato – Il mio braccio ora è guarito)
> 
> Oppure
> It has healed (Risultato attuale (now) – Il mio braccio è guarito (yesterday).)
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> A) I have lost my car keys. Have you seen them? (Passato - non specificato. Risultato - le chiavi sono ancora perse).
> 
> B) I lost my car keys earlier, but now I've found them. (Passato – specificato. Risultato – le chiavi sono state trovate).
> 
> C) I lost my car keys yesterday. I have no idea where they are. (Passato – specificato)



 
Quindi,
Indifferentemente dal tempo utilizzato per descrivere un’azione nel passato (PS o PP),
se devo descrivere il risultato che questa ha avuto, devo utilizzare il PP.
 
Es. I missed the bus yesterday, so I have walked for long time.
 
In questo caso infatti,
Uso il PS perchè parlo di un passato di cui specifico il tempo (yesterday)
Ma il risultato dell’aver perso l’autobus ieri, è che ho dovuto camminare per molto tempo (PP).
 
Scusate la mia ignoranza… spero di aver capito stavolta!!!
 
Grazie mille in anticipo.
K.


----------



## Murphy

Katiolina,

L'uso del present perfect descrive l'effetto di un'azione passata *sul presente.*

Il tuo esempio non parla del presente ma *del passato*, quindi si deve usare il past simple per entrambi i verbi.

I missed the bus yesterday, so I *walked* for a long time. (Passato)

Invece:
*I've missed the bus*, so I have to walk. (Effetto sul presente - ho perso l'autobus (non ho detto quando), quindi devo camminare ora)

A. Tuttavia, quando parlo di un'azione passata, se uso un'espressione come "yesterday, last week/month/year/century, 5 minutes ago" o qualsiasi altra espressione che indica *un periodo concluso, *devo usare il *PS,* anche se c'è un risultato che fa effetto sul presente.

I *finished* my homework *5 minutes ago*. Now I have nothing to do.
(Ho finito i compiti 5 minuti fa. Ora non ho niente da fare)

I *saw* this film *last week*. I don't want to see it again.
(Ho visto questo film la settimana scorsa. Non voglio vederlo di nuovo.)

I *gave *my mother some flowers for her birthday *yesterday*. They are on the table in the dining room.
(Ho dato dei fiori a mia madre per il suo compleanno ieri. Sono sulla tavola nella sala da pranzo.)

B. Però, se *non specifico quando* ho fatto queste azioni, posso usare il *present perfect*.

I *have finished* my homework. Now I have nothing to do.

I *have seen* this film. I don't want to see it again.

I *have given* my mother some flowers for her birthday. They are on the table in the dining room.

C. Il *PP* può anche essere usato con degli *avverbi che indicano un tempo molto recente o non precisa*: 
Just - appena
Already - già (frase positiva)
Yet - ancora/già (frase negativa o interrogativa)

I *have just finished* my homework. Now I have nothing to do.

I *have already seen* this film. I don't want to see it again.

*Have you given* those flowers to your mother *yet*?
No, I *haven't given* them to her *yet*.

Questo argomento non è facile da capire ma spero di averti aiutato un po'


----------



## virgilio

As Murphy has pointed out, the Present Perfect (e.g. "I have given") differs from the Preterite ("I gave") in that the Present Perfect implies a present result of a finished past action, whereas the Preterite makes no reference to any result of a past action. This, at least, is true of British English. 
(American usage sometimes, I think, uses the Preterite for both intentions)
 For example, in British English one sometimes hears "Now you've done it!"
("Now you have done it!") to indicate that the interlocutor is now in trouble as a result of some error committed earlier.
Virgilio


----------



## TrentinaNE

It's the same distinction as applies between simple past and present perfect in general.  See this page for examples.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Memimao

Pterodon said:


> Scusa ma io nel simple past uso il DID, non il do/does.
> Per il present perfect uso have/has + il verbo al participio passato, nella frase in esempio "have you heard something?" la stessa frase va bene sia per il simple past che per il present perfect visto che heard è sia passato semplice che participio passato.
> 
> 
> 
> Si ma se uso have e ci aggiungo il verbo al passato la frase è chiaramente al passato. Have you heard something? Hai SENTITO qualcosa?
> Have you a pen?/Do you have a pen? è presente.


 
Nei tempi *simple* usi _do_ (_do_ e _does_ per il *present simple* and _did _per il *past simple).*

La lingua italiana ha due tempi *passati (prossimo *e* remoto)* laddove la lingua inglese ne ha due tempi *presenti.*

Se tu vivinell'Italia settentrionale, è ovvio che userai il passato prossimo quasi esclusivamente, ma questo non corrisponde all'uso che inglese ne fa del suo tempo con la stessa forma (have + participio passato) Anzi, mi capita spesso di rivolgere un invito ai miei amici settentrionali di fare conoscenza con il passato remoto, che ha delle bellissime forme (noioso e pigro quello: ho fatto, ho sentito, ho mangiato, ho... ho... ho...) e introduce un arricchimento d'espressione.

Il tempo *present* (e sottolineo present) perfect in inglese si compone di due elementi presenti nello stesso momento (Esistono molte altre situazioni in inglese dove riusciamo a dire due cose contemporaneamente; pensa a _I used to go_...). Pertanto: _Have you heard...?_ = _Did you hear + Does the fact of hearing (in the past) have significance now in the present?_ La prima forma è molto più breve.

_Have you got a pen?_ parla CHIARAMENTE del presente. Scritto per esteso sarebbe: _Did you get (obtain) a pen at some (unspecified)time in the past and do you still now have it with you_? In inglese tendiamo ad usare la forma abbreviata.

Vi è una differenza tra AE e BE che vale la pena segnalare:

In qualità di docente posso rivolgermi ai miei studenti con la domanda:

_Have you done your homework_? Con questo intendo dire: _Avete il Vs. compito a casa con Voi, ora e (anche) fatto?_

In AE la domanda potrebbe essere:

_Did you do your homework_? che fa riferimento all'attività passata (sottinteso il risultato), mentre la mia BE domanda fa specifico riferimento al risultato nel presente.


----------



## Pterodon

Sono tornato per un altro chiarimento. 

Premesso che nel doppio esempio di cui sopra (Did you hear something? / Have you heard something?) la seconda frase viene interpretata come present perfect, quale delle due forme del present past dovrei usare se al posto di hear usassi un verbo che al participio passato non ha una forma propria (eat)?

Esempio:

Have you ate something?
Did you eat something?

Dovrebbero andare bene entrambe, o mi sbaglio?

Ciao e grazie dell'aiuto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pterodon said:


> Sono tornato per un altro chiarimento.
> 
> Premesso che nel doppio esempio di cui sopra (Did you hear something? / Have you heard something?) la seconda frase viene interpretata come present perfect *(è present perfect, non c'è nulla da interpretare)*  quale delle due forme del present past dovrei usare se al posto di hear usassi un verbo che al participio passato non ha una forma propria (eat)?
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> Have you ate something?
> Did you eat something?
> 
> Dovrebbero andare bene entrambe, o mi sbaglio?
> 
> Ciao e grazie dell'aiuto.



Non esistono verbi senza participio passato.
Quelli irregolari (come tra l'altro anche_ to hear_..) hanno un participio che non si forma aggiungendo -ED.
To eat - ate - eaten  (lo trovi su qualsiasi dizionario , basta cercare)
http://www.wordreference.com/enit/eat


----------



## TrentinaNE

Pterodon said:


> Entrambe giusto?
> 
> Have you ate something?
> Did you eat something?


Sono emtrambi giusti, ma la differenza è un po' sottile.  

If I am essentially offering you something to eat, I might ask "Have you eaten something?" (meaning today, recently)

If I am a doctor trying to make a diagnosis, I might ask "Did you eat something (unusual)?"

Again, it has to do with the time period relative to the action, as the links I provided above explain.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Zsanna

Io tornerei alla domanda originale...



frasale said:


> Con "I bought a new car" metto in evidenza il momento in cui l'ho fatto e quindi l'azione di "comprare" rispetto ad un altro modo di avere un auto.
> Mi sembra un ottimo modo di vedere il problema.
> Nel uso di Simple Past e azione e il tempo quando essa è succesa sono importanti. (Nel Present Prefect né l'azione, né "quando", ma - ad esempio - il risultato per il presente.)
> 
> La frase completa potrebbe essere "I bought a new car, I didn't steal it"
> Mi pare anche una buona soluzione!
> (Il problema è che ci siano tante altri possibilità... e.g. _I _did, not Joe.../ a _new_, not an old one/ or _this_ is what I did at that time, not another thing, ecc.)
> 
> Con "I have bought a new car" metto in evidenza l'oggetto per cui la frase completa sarebbe "I have bought a new car, not an old one"


 
Siccome l'importante è il risultato (e/o il suo effetto nel presente) o che l'azione è completo adesso (ecc.), io direi che una phrase cosi potrebbe venire dopo domande (un po esagerate) piuttosto come queste:

 - Now, are you going to invite us for a meal at the Ritz?
 (La risoposta da la ragione perché non puo farlo: "I have bought a new car" = "non ho soldi!")

 - Are we going to the (wherever but very far) on foot again?!
 (La risposta indica che non c'è piu bisongo: "c'è una soluzione" adesso!)

 E cosi via.
 Basta immaginare un'altra phrase "nascosta" dietro quella con il Present Perfect (ho coprato una macchina - dunque adesso non ho soldi/ ho trovato una soluzione per i nostri problemi/ puoi essere contento!/ ormai non devo chiedere in prestito la tua, ecc.) e l'uso (BE, almeno) è già giustificato.

Scusate per gli errori in italiano...


----------



## Pterodon

TrentinaNE said:


> Sono emtrambi giusti, ma la differenza è un po' sottile.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Again, it has to do with the time period relative to the action, as the links I provided above explain.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Il link postato sopra è stato molto utile, ti ringrazio ancora, anche per il resto della grammatica che come vedi è un pò arrugginita dai tempi delle scuole.

Fammi capire però una cosa, quando voglio parlare al passato e per esprimere un qualcosa di non usuale, qualcosa che non ha più a che fare con il presente posso usare questa forma con have e il verbo al passato (Have you ate something?) o devo sempre usare solo quest'altra con il DID e il verbo all'infinito senza to (Did you eat something?)?


----------



## sdon

Sono le 3 i miei studenti tornano a scuola per svolgere le ore pomeridiane TEMPO PROLUNGATO...cosa chiedo loro

What have you had for lunch? oppure what did you have for lunch?

Io finora ho spiegato che si usa la prima domanda (e risposta) perchè l'azione è avvenuta da poco (entro un'ora) e comunque sempre nell'ambito del pomeriggio....

Sbaglio?? dovrei usare il simple past perchè in realtà hanno già finito l'azione di mangiare?

Grazie mille


----------



## Memimao

Con ogni probabilità dipenderebbe dal'uso AE/BE.

Non è una questione di distanza temporale (se non sento cosa tu dici, ti chiederò "_What did you say?_ perché ha _finito _di parlare, anche se da appena un secondo)

_What have you had for lunch?_ (BE) significa che consideri l'esperienza del lunch ancora presente con un suo risultato (non più fame). _What did you have for lunch?_ (AE) considera l'attività conclusa nel passato e ignora il risultato presente.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Sono d'accordo con Memimao che in AE si dice What did you have for lunch? se il pranzo è finito. Se il pranzo continua, si dice What are you having for lunch?


Elisabetta


----------



## giovannino

Hi Elisabetta,

Is there any situation in which you might consider saying "What have you had for lunch?" in AE?


----------



## gmambart

giovannino said:


> Hi Elisabetta,
> 
> Is there any situation in which you might consider saying "What have you had for lunch?" in AE?



Magari quando per esempio tua madre ti chiede che hai mangiato a prazo per sapere cosa cucinare alla sera..


----------



## TrentinaNE

giovannino, it wouldn't be out of the question for an AE speaker to say "What have you had for lunch?" particularly if lunch just ended, but even in the situation that Memimao cited, I think you'd be more likely to hear "What did you have for lunch?"

Elisabetta


----------



## brian

giovannino said:


> Is there any situation in which you might consider saying "What have you had for lunch?" in AE?



In all honesty, I've been racking my brains trying to think of a good, natural example, and I really cannot. I'd be happy if someone else could (more detailed than when lunch has just ended). 

The closest I can get is (1) the type of example in which the effects of what just happened / has just happened  are still noticeable, thus giving a sort of lingering present-time connection to the action, very much like the exclamation, "What have you done?!" Ex: _A wife, having just baked a fresh batch of cookies to bring to work, goes to offer her husband ONE of them but sees half the batch is already GONE and asks, "How many (cookies) have you eaten?!?"_ The problem is that it's a real stretch for the lunch example.. something like, "You're covered in BBQ sauce! What have you had for lunch??!" But awkward...

And (2) the type that describes a (one-time) experience, like "Have you been to Paris?" Requires lots of context though:

_A: Have you been to the restaurant up the street?
B: Yeah, it's great!
A: Oh? What have you had (for lunch [there])?_

Again, big stretch.


----------



## giovannino

Thank you, Elisabetta and Brian. My question was prompted by Memimao's comment:



Memimao said:


> _What have you had for lunch?_ (BE) significa che consideri l'esperienza del lunch ancora presente con un suo risultato (non più fame). _What did you have for lunch?_ (AE) considera l'attività conclusa nel passato e ignora il risultato presente


 
However, I wonder whether the use of the present perfect here isn't pretty rare even in BE. There are only 26 results for _What have you had for lunch? _on Google. Could some BE/AustrE speakers give us some examples of contexts where it woud sound natural?


----------



## Murphy

giovannino said:


> However, I wonder whether the use of the present perfect here isn't pretty rare even in BE. There are only 26 results for _What have you had for lunch? _on Google. Could some BE/AustrE speakers give us some examples of contexts where it woud sound natural?


 
Hi giovannino,
As a BE speaker I think I would only use this form if I were looking at the remnants of someone's lunch or at the empty plates on the table. In my opinion, once we start thinking of _lunchtime_ as a completed past time period, we tend to talk about it in the simple past. So even if my question related to "today", unless it were still lunchtime, I would probably ask:

_What did you have for lunch today?_

Ciao


----------



## Memimao

As a teacher I can set homework for the class.

When I next see them I will ask (in BE) _Have you done your homework? (= do you have your homework here and now, done)._

My American colleagues tend to ask "Did you do you homework?"

To my ears, I am asking abut the present result of a a past activity whereas the Americans are asking about the activity alone (the present result being understood).

I would do the same with having for lunch if my attention is more on the result than the activity.


----------



## Emma Neve

Hi everybody!

I hope my question "fits" the thread...
What if I want to say something like this (about, for example, my father/mother):

I am grateful for what s/he has done 
I am grateful for what s/he did

Say the speaker is an adult, talking about the past, and - in this example - s/he intends "what was done when I was a child / during my childhood/adolescence". 
But, in a way, this still has a connection/relation with the present situation... 

As a matter of fact, I would use "I am grateful for what s/he has done"

Am I right?

Thank you so much 

(Intriguing thread indeed this one!)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Emma.


Emma Neve said:


> Say the speaker is an adult, talking about the past, and - in this example - s/he intends "what was done when I was a child / during my childhood/adolescence".
> But, in a way, this still has a connection/relation with the present situation...


If the event occurred long ago, I would say "for what she did." The fact that you are currently (present tense) grateful shows the connection to the present. I would only say "for what she has done" with regard to something that has just been completed or that may still be ongoing.

Elisabetta


----------



## Caroline35

Reast Simple or Present Perfect?
The rule is simple: one uses the Past Simple when a situation is finished. Today I bought a car ( bear in mind that now it's 8 pm) so the action is finished.
Today I have bought a car ( now it's 1pm, so it's still today)
Si usa il passato  quando un'azione è terminata. Se poi non si esprime quando con un avverbio di tempo, si può usare sia il passato ( past simple) che il passato prossimo (present simple)

Re: Past Simple? Present Perfect?

I do agree with Memimao

Re:Simple Past, Present perfect

Emma You're right, the Present perfect has still connection to the present and if you don't express the time when a particular event took place, it's correct to use the Present Perfect

RE; What have you had for Lunch?

I do agree with Murphy that this expression doesn't sound English at all. Much better : What did you have lunch or What have you got for lunch, which it's quite normal in spoken English.


----------



## trottolo

Ciao a tutti.

Se io voglio chiedere ad una persona che vive da parecchio tempo in Italia il motivo del suo arrivo qui, qual è la domanda migliore da fare? Sono tutte e due utilizzabili? Come mi risponderebbe questa persona nei due casi?

1) Why did you come in Italy?

2) Why have you come in Italy?

Io mi sono dato questa spiegazione, ma non so se è giusta
con la 1) la persona mi risponderebbe spiegandomi il motivo che la spinse a venire in Italia, tempo fa

con la 2) la persona mi risponderebbe spiegandomi il motivo della sua permanenza in Italia


----------



## lsp

trottolo said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Se io voglio chiedere ad una persona che vive da parecchio tempo in Italia il motivo del suo arrivo qui, qual è la domanda migliore da fare? Sono tutte e due utilizzabili? Come mi risponderebbe questa persona nei due casi?
> 
> 1) Why did you come in *to* Italy?
> 
> 2) Why have you come in *to*  Italy?
> 
> Io mi sono dato questa spiegazione, ma non so se è giusta
> con la 1) la persona mi risponderebbe spiegandomi il motivo che la spinse a venire in Italia, tempo fa
> 
> con la 2) la persona mi risponderebbe spiegandomi il motivo della sua permanenza in Italia



I agree with your logic for both expected responses, but please note the correct preposition in your questions is "to."


----------



## Caroline35

Re: did you come? Have come?

I'd prefer to use the second option, because the present perfect has still a bearing on the present situation. I therefore would say "Why have you come to Italy?" as the reasons for the person in question for moving to Italy haven't changed.


----------



## Memimao

As someone who has now lived in Italy after _coming_ here 35 years ago I would deifinitely consider the "coming" as something now distant and say _*I came...*_

However if the coming was for a purpose that still applies in the present then _*have come*_ would probably be better.

It can be quite subjective in a case like this and depends on whether  the speaker wants to connect the present with the past or not.


----------



## Caroline35

Re: simple past-present perfect
"What  have you had for lunch?" Doesn't sound English to me and it sounds pretty awkward. I'd prefer "What have you got for lunch" or "What did you have for lunch?"
Questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## Memimao

Caroline35 said:


> Re: simple past-present perfect
> "What have you had for lunch?" Doesn't sound English to me and it sounds pretty awkward. I'd prefer "What have you got for lunch" or "What did you have for lunch?"
> Questa è la mia opinione.


 

This would be said only *before* you ate the lunch you *have* with you 

_What have you had for lunch_ would be OK soon afterwards, and _what did you have_ for lunch later when the it's no longer lunchtime or thereabouts.

The three situations where we use the present perfect are:

A present _activity_ with a past component: e.g. I have lived here for ten years.

In a present _time _with a past component: e.g. this week, this year, today, ever (= in my lifetime)

A present result from a past activity: e.g. I have finished my homework. This includes the BE form I have got... as it means I _have_ (present) now because I _got_ (past) it earlier.


----------



## Caroline35

Re: "What have you had for lunch"

I do agree with you, but what I wanted to convey  is that, in spoken English, the above expression is very rare.


----------



## Memimao

Caroline35 said:


> Re: "What have you had for lunch"
> 
> I do agree with you, but what I wanted to convey is that, in spoken English, the above expression is very rare.


 

No, in BE it would be OK, but not said more than, say, an hour later.

By the way, why do you use "do" even in the affirmative (I _*do*_ agree in recent posts). It's unusual unless we want to give emphasis. We normally contract it to zero in the present simple affirmatve though, of course, have to pronounce it in the negative and interrogative.


----------



## Caroline35

RE:use of do

It's exctly what I wanted to do, to enphasize the fact that I agree with you


----------



## Memimao

Caroline35 said:


> RE:use of do
> 
> It's exctly what I wanted to do, to enphasize the fact that I agree with you


 

OK, but not really necessary in this context. We are discussing something so it is natural to agree or disagree. You make it seem as if agreeing were something _*very*_ special


----------



## Caroline35

Re: overuse of do

Fair enough.

Re:what have you had for lunch? 
In conversational English If I'd ask somebody what he has for  lunch I'd prefer saying "What are you having for lunch?" Or "What have you got for lunch?" I'd  never use "What have you had for lunch?"It seems more logical also. I'm quite aware that English is everything but logical, but there are also rules to follow, even in the English language.
I'm sorry if I'm a pain in the......
Thanks a lot
Caroline
Thanks for putting up with me


----------



## Memimao

Caroline35 said:


> Re: overuse of do
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Re:what have you had for lunch?
> In conversational English If I'd I asked somebody what he has for lunch I'd prefer saying "What are you having for lunch?" Or "What have you got for lunch?" I'd never use "What have you had for lunch?"It seems more logical also. I'm quite aware that English is everything but logical, but there are also rules to follow, even in the English language.
> I'm sorry if I'm a pain in the......
> Thanks a lot
> Caroline
> Thanks for putting up with me


 
I agree but the original query concerned what we would say *after *lunch and the choice is between _have had_ and _had._ The decision depends on how relevant to the present you feel the question is.

_What have you got for lunch?_ and _what are you having for lunch? _ are questions you would put *during* lunch or even *before*.


----------



## hollyprincess

Ciao a tutti!
Ho letto tutta la discussione e devo dire che è molto esauriente.
Nella teoria è abbastanza chiaro,ma quando poi devo mettere in pratica i due tempi sorgono alcuni dubbi.
Sto completando un dialogo,si trova nel mio libro di corso di Inglese.
Devo decidere se usare il Past Simple o il Present Perfect.
Ora vi faccio vedere come l'ho completato io,e vi chiarisco il motivo della mia scelta.Per favore ditemi se ho sbagliato.Grazie

A.Have you lived abroad?
B.Yes,I have.

Ho usato il present perfect perchè la domanda riguarda esperienze,azioni e situazioni in un tempo non specificato del passato.

A.Where have you lived?
B. In Dublin.

Ho usato il present perfect perchè non viene specificato il periodo di tempo in cui B. è stato all'estero.

A.When did you go there?
B.In 2002.

Ho usato il past simple perchè gia nella domanda faccio riferimento al tempo.

Have you worked in a office?
B.No,I haven't.

Ho usato il PP perchè non viene specificato il tempo,ma avrei usato istintivamente il past simple perchè ho gia detto di essere andata a Dublino nel 2002.

A.Why have you gone there?
B.To study English.

Come sopra.

A.Have you used English in your work before?
NO,I haven't.
 Esperienza del passato senza tempo specificato quindi PP.

Ho capito che il contesto è importante e che nella mia testa dovrei avere la percezione di ciò che voglio dire...quindi sapere che tempo usare...
Ma questo dialogo è un esercizio di un libro di testo,non mi viene fornito altro materiale oltre a quello che vi ho dato io.

Per favore ditemi se ho ragionato in modo corretto,dopo questo esercizio(svolto da me )probabilmente avrò le idee più chiare.
Un'ultima cosa:qui si tratta di BE e non di AE.

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Murphy

hollyprincess said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho letto tutta la discussione e devo dire che è molto esauriente.
> Nella teoria è abbastanza chiaro,ma quando poi devo mettere in pratica i due tempi sorgono alcuni dubbi.
> Sto completando un dialogo,si trova nel mio libro di corso di Inglese.
> Devo decidere se usare il Past Simple o il Present Perfect.
> Ora vi faccio vedere come l'ho completato io,e vi chiarisco il motivo della mia scelta.Per favore ditemi se ho sbagliato.Grazie
> 
> A.Have you lived abroad?
> B.Yes,I have.
> 
> Ho usato il present perfect perchè la domanda riguarda esperienze,azioni e situazioni in un tempo non specificato del passato.
> 
> A.Where have you lived? Qui, secondo me entrambi il pp e il sp sono possibili. PP se si vuole ancora parlare in generale, (es. in tutta la tua vita, in quali altri paesi ha vissuto?) Però, il simple past sarebbe giusto se A vuole concentrare il discorso sul periodo particolare (es. quando hai vissuto all'estero, dove sei stato? (When you were abroad, where did you live?)) perché è evidente che quel periodo è concluso, anche se non si dice specificamente. Questo esempio è più complicato degli altri e dipende dal punto di vista di chi fa la domanda.
> B. In Dublin.
> 
> Ho usato il present perfect perchè non viene specificato il periodo di tempo in cui B. è stato all'estero.
> 
> A.When did you go there?
> B.In 2002.
> 
> Ho usato il past simple perchè gia nella domanda faccio riferimento al tempo.
> 
> Have you worked in a office? Did you work....? Se questa domanda e risposta sono riferite al periodo vissuto a Dublino, solo il simple past è corretto perché si è stabilito che quel periodo è concluso, anche se non si fa riferimento specifico al tempo. Il periodo (2002) è sottinteso.
> B.No,I haven't. No, I didn't.
> 
> Ho usato il PP perchè non viene specificato il tempo,ma avrei usato istintivamente il past simple perchè ho gia detto di essere andata a Dublino nel 2002.
> 
> A.Why have you gone there? Why did you go there? Come sopra.
> B.To study English.
> 
> Come sopra.
> 
> A.Have you used English in your work before?
> NO,I haven't.
> Esperienza del passato senza tempo specificato quindi PP.
> 
> Grazie a tutti


----------



## trottolo

La domanda _Where have you lived?_ oltre che per chiedere a una persona dove ha vissuto in tutta la vita o in quali altri paesi ha vissuto, potrebbe anche essere usata semplicemente per chiedere a una persona dove vive attualmente? O devo usare il present continuous?


----------



## Murphy

trottolo said:


> La domanda _Where have you lived?_ oltre che per chiedere a una persona dove ha vissuto in tutta la vita o in quali altri paesi ha vissuto, potrebbe anche essere usata semplicemente per chiedere a una persona dove vive attualmente? No O devo usare il present continuous? Si può usare present continuous o simple present


Where are you living now? (Dà l'impressione di una dimora temporanea)
Where do you live now? (Dà l'impressione di una dimora più permanente)


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

A hollyprincess:

Non hai chiesto pareri da speakers di USEng, ma siccome io i miei $.02 ce li voglio mettere lo stesso , posso dirti che in ogni caso sottoscrivo parola per parola i posts di Murphy, compreso la differenza tra "I'm living..." e "I live..."


----------



## lsp

Murphy said:


> Where are you living now? (Dà l'impressione di una dimora temporanea)
> Where do you live now? (Dà l'impressione di una dimora più permanente)


"Where are you living now?" also suggests a recent change of residence, not necessarily temporary. Example:
Me: When I lived in New York I went to Starbucks every morning, but there isn't a Starbucks near me anymore.
You: Where are you living now?


----------



## hollyprincess

Per Towhomitmayconcern:
non volevo escluderti dalla discussione,ho pensato di specificare che si trattava di BE per evitare lunghe dissertazioni sulle differenze tra BE e AE,visto che erano state trattate lungamente sopra...ma hai fatto bene ad intervenire cosi ora non ho piu dubbi nemmeno oltreoceano!
grazie a tutti,è tutto chiaro.
Buona giornata


----------



## mbs-banned

zialingua said:


> "E cosi anche in Italiano: il passato remoto (simple past in English) e' anteriore al passato prossimo (present perfect)".


 
Questa equivalenza assoluta che hai dato dei tempi é molto fuorviante e scorretta. Non è così che si spiegano i tempi verbali inglesi... non si accostano mai ai tempi di un'altra lingua, o meglio: si accostano per confrontarli e paragonarli, ma mai pensare che siano uguali nell'uso....è la più grande fonte di errori al mondo. Attenzione....!

Il discorso è *molto più semplice* di come di solito ve lo insegnano, confondendovi per tutta la vita  

Il Passato Pross. italiano e il Present Perfect non corrispondono, o meglio corrispondono solo a metà. L'altra metà è quella che vi fa fare un sacco di errori 

Potete usare il Present Perfect SOLO se l'azione è situata in un ARCO DI TEMPO NON CONCLUSO (es: oggi, questa settimana, questo mese, quest'anno, questo decennio, nel corso degli ultimi (X) anni/secoli, "finora nella mia vita"....). Non sempre è detto espressamente: a volte è sottinteso. 
*'Sono stata* a Venezia 4 volte=
I *have been* to Venice 4 times so far (in my life)

I *went* to Venice 4 times *last year*. 
Come vedi, se invece l'azione è situata in un arco di tempo CONCLUSO è Past Simple (es.: stamattina, un secondo fa, ieri, la scorsa settimana, l'anno scorso, quando ero piccola..ah, se parliamo di cose fatte da un *personaggio non più in vita*, va da sé che è Past Simple) 

Il più grosso errore (forse) degli studenti italiani è proprio questo: che pensano in italiano trasferendo le strutture italiane a quelle inglesi. Cfr:

'Colombo *ha scoperto* l'America nel 1492' = 'Columbus *discovered*....' 
Se la rendi con *has discovered* (equivalente morfologico del Passato Prossimo italiano), l'errore è grosso....

Quindi vi suggerisco questa regoletta semplice semplice che farà miracoli  : 

-Azione situata in *arco di tempo* *concluso* = Past Simple
-Azione situata in *arco di tempo NON concluso* = Present Perfect

Non sbaglierete mai 

P.S. L'unica *eccezione* che ancora potrà confondervi, forse, é quando si usa il _Present Perfect_ per focalizzare su un'altra cosa, cioé: comunicare i *'risultati attuali di un'azione fatta recentemente'*. 
Es: "Hi! I've bought some toys for you" = è vero che li ha comprati in un momento temporale concluso (quando era al negozio) ma in questo tipo di frasi la funzione comunicativa che la lingua inglese vuole farvi esprimere é quella appena detta (_'comunico i risultati attuali di un'azione recentissima'_). Ma in questi casi non si commette alcun errore usando il Past Simple...semplicemente si perde quel 'focus comunicativo' di cui sopra.


----------



## beauxyeux

Ormai insegno inglese da più di venti anni (e qui ci starebbe proprio bene una forma di durata ... I've teaching English for...) e ho trovato semplice e chiarificatore spiegare in modo concreto l'uso del simple past indicando che deve essere scelto quando nella frase è presente un *complemento di tempo determinato *(ovviamente al passato: last, yesterday, ago, in 2006...) mentre il present perfect va scelto quando *non c'è complemento di tempo espresso*  o quando *il complemento di tempo è indeterminato *(just, recently, lately....). Poi aggiungo che può esserci un complemento di tempo determinato ma deve necessariamente avere una connessione con il presente e non rappresentare un lasso di tempo concluso (this week, in my life, so far....)
Effettivamente quando ero studentessa la cosa che più mi procurava dubbi era la frase: l'azione deve essere conclusa... in realtà è il periodo di tempo che deve essere concluso, non l'azione!
Chiaramente la mia spiegazione è molto semplificata perché insegno alle medie inferiore ma credo possa servire perlomeno a instradare verso la giusta direzione...
E un altro consiglio che dò sempre ai miei alunni: mai pensare in italiano... se no è finita!


----------



## Caroline35

beauxyeux said:


> Ormai insegno inglese da più di venti anni (e qui ci starebbe proprio bene una forma di durata ... I've teaching English for...) e ho trovato semplice e chiarificatore spiegare in modo concreto l'uso del simple past indicando che deve essere scelto quando nella frase è presente un *complemento di tempo determinato *(ovviamente al passato: last, yesterday, ago, in 2006...) mentre il present perfect va scelto quando *non c'è complemento di tempo espresso* o quando *il complemento di tempo è indeterminato *(just, recently, lately....). Poi aggiungo che può esserci un complemento di tempo determinato ma deve necessariamente avere una connessione con il presente e non rappresentare un lasso di tempo concluso (this week, in my life, so far....)
> Effettivamente quando ero studentessa la cosa che più mi procurava dubbi era la frase: l'azione deve essere conclusa... in realtà è il periodo di tempo che deve essere concluso, non l'azione!
> Chiaramente la mia spiegazione è molto semplificata perché insegno alle medie inferiore ma credo possa servire perlomeno a instradare verso la giusta direzione...
> E un altro consiglio che dò sempre ai miei alunni: mai pensare in italiano... se no è finita!


 

Ciao, ti dervo correggere probabilmente una svista. It's I've been teaching English for ..  rather than I' ve teaching English for... 
E' chiaro che se c'è un avverbio di tempo passato,yesterday, a minute ago ecc... si deve usare il  simple past or past simple, però a volte si deve usare il past simple anche se l'avverbio di tempo non è espresso ma che non vi sono dubbi che l'azione è conclusa:  Columbus descovered America or Edison invented the gramophone, even if I don't state when all that happened. Aggiungerei che il pp o passato prossimo esprime un'azione fatta nel passato che ha ancora rilevanza anche nel presente


----------



## Caroline35

marybostevens said:


> zialingua said:
> 
> 
> 
> "E cosi anche in Italiano: il passato remoto (simple past in English) e' anteriore al passato prossimo (present perfect)".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questa equivalenza assoluta che hai dato dei tempi é molto fuorviante e scorretta. Non è così che si spiegano i tempi verbali inglesi... non si accostano mai ai tempi di un'altra lingua, o meglio: si accostano per confrontarli e paragonarli, ma mai pensare che siano uguali nell'uso....è la più grande fonte di errori al mondo. Attenzione....!
> 
> Il discorso è *molto più semplice* di come di solito ve lo insegnano, confondendovi per tutta la vita
> 
> Il Passato Pross. italiano e il Present Perfect non corrispondono, o meglio corrispondono solo a metà. L'altra metà è quella che vi fa fare un sacco di errori
> 
> Potete usare il Present Perfect SOLO se l'azione è situata in un ARCO DI TEMPO NON CONCLUSO (es: oggi, questa settimana, questo mese, quest'anno, questo decennio, nel corso degli ultimi (X) anni/secoli, "finora nella mia vita"....). Non sempre è detto espressamente: a volte è sottinteso.
> *'Sono stata* a Venezia 4 volte=
> I *have been* to Venice 4 times so far (in my life)
> 
> I *went* to Venice 4 times *last year*.
> Come vedi, se invece l'azione è situata in un arco di tempo CONCLUSO è Past Simple (es.: stamattina, un secondo fa, ieri, la scorsa settimana, l'anno scorso, quando ero piccola..ah, se parliamo di cose fatte da un *personaggio non più in vita*, va da sé che è Past Simple)
> 
> Il più grosso errore (forse) degli studenti italiani è proprio questo: che pensano in italiano trasferendo le strutture italiane a quelle inglesi. Cfr:
> 
> 'Colombo *ha scoperto* l'America nel 1492' = 'Columbus *discovered*....'
> Se la rendi con *has discovered* (equivalente morfologico del Passato Prossimo italiano), l'errore è grosso....
> 
> Quindi vi suggerisco questa regoletta semplice semplice che farà miracoli  :
> 
> -Azione situata in *arco di tempo* *concluso* = Past Simple
> -Azione situata in *arco di tempo NON concluso* = Present Perfect
> 
> Non sbaglierete mai
> 
> P.S. L'unica *eccezione* che ancora potrà confondervi, forse, é quando si usa il _Present Perfect_ per focalizzare su un'altra cosa, cioé: comunicare i *'risultati attuali di un'azione fatta recentemente'*.
> Es: "Hi! I've bought some toys for you" = è vero che li ha comprati in un momento temporale concluso (quando era al negozio) ma in questo tipo di frasi la funzione comunicativa che la lingua inglese vuole farvi esprimere é quella appena detta (_'comunico i risultati attuali di un'azione recentissima'_). Ma in questi casi non si commette alcun errore usando il Past Simple...semplicemente si perde quel 'focus comunicativo' di cui sopra.
Click to expand...

 
Non sono completamente d'accordo con te nell'uso italiano del past simple o passatro remoto. oggi si tende ad usare sempre di più nella lingua italiana parlata il passato prossimo, ma secondo la grammatica si deve usare il passato remoto quando l'azione è conclusa quasi proprio e dico quasi come in inglese. Per cui è sbagliato dire che Cristoforo Colombo ha scoperto l'America ma che scopri' l'America o ieri andai a trovare mia nonna,perchè l'azione è conclusa.


----------



## Memimao

In reality, come evidenziato dallo studioso della lingua inglese Lewis, è sbagliato pensare alle forme del verbo inglese come espressive di _tempo _(passato, presente, futuro).

In linea di massima, il verbo inglese ha due forme soltanto: *prossima* è *remota (*ovvero* prima *e* seconda)*.

(N. B. Questo naturalmente lascia da parte il discorso di alcune "terze" forme tipo, alcune participi come_ spoken_ etc. e il verbo_ be_, ma queste sono un retaggio del passato e comunque si comportano essenzialmente nella stessa maniera)

Quindi:

_He *goes* to London_ (forma prossima e quindi riferito al presente)
_He *went* to London_ (forma remota e quindi passato)
_*If *he *goes* to London_ (forma prossima e quindi reale possibilità)
_*If *he *went* to London_ (forma remota e quindi remota possibiità)
_*Can *you help me?_ (froma prossima quindi richiesta di aiuto a cui che si aspetta la risposta *Sì*)
_*Could* you help me?_ (forma remota perché non si sa che risposta si avrà)

E via discorrendo...

Trattando il _present perfect_ si combinano due forme:

Forma prossima have/has (la forma remota = had) + forma remota (participio passato).

Questo vuol dire che nel Present Perfect sono presenti componenti prossimi e componenti remoti, e devono essere presenti *tutt'e due.*

Questo avviene in genere in tre situazionI:

1. Quando l'attività è _prossimo_ e _remoto_ (I have worked here for ten years = I *worked *here in the past _and_ I *work *here today).

2. Quando il tempo è prossimo e remoto (this week, this month, this year, today).

3. Quando il resultato di una situazione remota è comunque prossima.
(I *have done* my homework = I *have *my howmework here and now because I *did* it yesterday).

In fact in this latter sitation AE tends to prefer remote form anyway.

It is in general a bad idea to try to impose Italian time concepts on English (e non parliamo di quanti Italiani usano esclusvamente _will_ for the future)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Memimao said:


> As a teacher I can set homework for the class.
> 
> When I next see them I will ask (in BE) _Have you done your homework? (= do you have your homework here and now, done)._
> 
> My American colleagues tend to ask "Did you do you homework?"
> 
> To my ears, I am asking abut the present result of a a past activity whereas the Americans are asking about the activity alone (the present result being understood).
> 
> I would do the same with having for lunch if my attention is more on the result than the activity.



This is an excerpt from an online grammar which confirms and explains your point:



> There is also a            difference of *attitude* (between present perfect and past simple) that is often more important than the            time factor.
> 
> 
> 
> _"What did you              do at school today?"_ is a question about *activities*, and              considers the school day as *finished*.
> _"What              have you done at school today?"_ is a question about *results*              - "show me", and regards the time of speaking as a *continuation*              of the school day.


----------



## cecil

beauxyeux said:


> Ormai insegno inglese da più di venti anni (e qui ci starebbe proprio bene una forma di durata ... I've teaching English for...) e ho trovato semplice e chiarificatore spiegare in modo concreto l'uso del simple past indicando che deve essere scelto quando nella frase è presente un *complemento di tempo determinato *(ovviamente al passato: last, yesterday, ago, in 2006...) mentre il present perfect va scelto quando *non c'è complemento di tempo espresso* o quando *il complemento di tempo è indeterminato *(just, recently, lately....). Poi aggiungo che può esserci un complemento di tempo determinato ma deve necessariamente avere una connessione con il presente e non rappresentare un lasso di tempo concluso (this week, in my life, so far....)
> Effettivamente quando ero studentessa la cosa che più mi procurava dubbi era la frase: l'azione deve essere conclusa... in realtà è il periodo di tempo che deve essere concluso, non l'azione!
> Chiaramente la mia spiegazione è molto semplificata perché insegno alle medie inferiore ma credo possa servire perlomeno a instradare verso la giusta direzione...
> *E un altro consiglio che dò sempre ai miei alunni: mai pensare in italiano... se no è finita!*




*Grazie tante! Sono fuori pericolo. *


----------



## cecil

@beauxyeux

Ho cambiato idea. Una volta Charlie Rose ha chiesto a Elie Wiesel in quale lingua pensava. La sua risposta: il francese. L'inglese di Sig. Wiesel è perfetto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_Originally Posted by beauxyeux  
Ormai insegno inglese da più di venti anni (e qui ci starebbe proprio bene una forma di durata ... I've teaching English for..._

Esatto, magari con "been". Che dici? 

Con simpatia.
GS


----------



## Memimao

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> _Originally Posted by beauxyeux _
> _Ormai insegno inglese da più di venti anni (e qui ci starebbe proprio bene una forma di durata ... I've teaching English for..._
> 
> Esatto, magari con "been". Che dici?
> 
> Con simpatia.
> GS


 
Penso che _I've been teaching for twenty years_ sia improbabile.

Non si userebbe di norma una forma nel _continuous _per una cosa così _regolare_ e _permanente_  sebbene la differenze non sia forse così netto col _present perfect_.


----------



## mbs-banned

Katiolina said:


> Quindi:
> Indifferentemente dal tempo utilizzato per descrivere un’azione nel passato (PS o PP), se devo descrivere il risultato che questa ha avuto, devo utilizzare il PP.
> Es. I missed the bus yesterday, so I have walked for long time


 
= NO Katiolina.  
E' scorretto. 
Tu devi ragionare solo così:
l'azione è stata situata in un 
*- tempo concluso*.* =* ('ieri, avantieri, una settimana fa, un secondo fa, stamattina, un'ora fa.....' è sempre Past Simple. 
*- arco di tempo non* *concluso*. = ('oggi, questa settimana, quest'anno, questo mese, questo decennio, 'finora', 'fino ad oggi', 'nella mia vita' : Present Perf. 
Punto. 
'Yesterday è concluso, e tu *DEVI* usare il Past Simple, per entrambe le azioni consecutive nel passato (miss and walk). Il Present Perfect è un errore se associato a _yesterday_. 
Il discorso del 'comunicare il risultato' va applicato *solo* al Present Perfect...che comincia con la parola 'Present' appunto perché non può mai riferirsi a nessun arco di tempo concluso. 
Lascia stare ogni altro ragionamento, e vedrai che non sbagli.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, Memi,
forse non ci siamo capiti: tu credi che esista  "I've teaching English for..." ? 
In UK English?
GS


----------



## mbs-banned

Memimao said:


> Penso che _I've been teaching for twenty years_ sia improbabile.


 
_I've been teaching for 20 years_ è inglese perfetto e immacolato, impeccabile. Non c'è nessuna 'improbabilità' di alcun tipo. Si tratta della frase più normale e più naturale del mondo in questo tipo di frasi (_'Insegno/viaggio/lavoro da 20 anni'_). Anzi, vista la presenza di 'for 20 years', è proprio la frase che ci verrebbe in automatico nel conversare con qualcuno o in qualsiasi situazione, mentre la forma "statica" sarebbe _dispreferred_. 


Puoi dire 'I've taught for 20 years' o 'Ive been teaching', senza problemi 'reali' che vadano oltre alcune _sfumature_ presenti nella testa del parlante. 

Nel farci uscire di bocca l'una o l'altra cosa, di solito c'è nella nostra testa un atteggiamento specifico che cerchiamo di esprimere....ma questo 'atteggiamento' - o intenzione comunicativa' - non è una regola interamente codificata dalla lingua inglese. 

Una prima regola 'assoluta' esiste: con tutti i verbi di *'stato'* (know, understand, remember, etc.) usare senz'altro la forma 'normale' e mai la forma 'progressiva' (es: *I have known* him for years, *mai 'I have been knowing'* him...).

Ma come scegliere fra le due, quando entrambe sono grammaticalmente possibili (come nel caso di verbi 'dinamici' come _teaching_, che si prestano ad esprimere *azioni e attività*, e non 'stato di cose'?)  
Come norma pratica, consiglio di preferire la forma progressiva (Continuous) quando è espressa la durata dell'azione di cui parliamo. 
Ma: usare il Present Perfect normale con un verbo dinamico, anche quando è espressa la durata, è comunque corretto. Si perde il 'focus' del 'sottolineare la durata', ma non c'è errore.


----------



## Memimao

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Scusa, Memi,
> forse non ci siamo capiti: tu credi che esista "I've teaching English for..." ?
> In UK English?
> GS


 

No. Soltanto che io userei _I have taught English ...._

Se il mio lavoro regolare è insegnare la lingua = I teach English (I am teaching Engish s'applicherebbe a un lavoro temporaneo).

Tempo semplice nel presente si traduce in semplice nel present perfect.


----------



## mbs-banned

Memimao said:


> No. Soltanto che io userei _I have taught English ...._
> 
> Se il mio lavoro regolare è insegnare la lingua = I teach English (I am teaching Engish s'applicherebbe a un lavoro temporaneo).


 
_Ciao Menimao, come ho argomentato sopra, "I have been teaching English" non solo é perfetto inglese, ma quando è seguito dall'espressa specificazione della durata (for 20 years), é addirittura decisamente preferibile (per questioni di 'frequenza" nell'uso nativo, e di naturalezza) rispetto a 'I have taught'._

_I due Present Perfect (normale e continuous) sono praticamente uguali nelle funzioni, ma *l'unica* ragion d'essere 'in più' che ha il Present Perfect Continuous é quella di sottolineare la durata. (ne ha anche un'altra, di funzione, ma per ora la evito per non fare confusione). _



> Tempo semplice nel presente si traduce in semplice, quindi nel present perfect.


_Cosa intendi? Questa affermazione non é tecnicamente corretta, chiedo scusa, ma non riesco a trovarci un significato grammaticale plausibile..._

_Il Presente italiano è sì un tempo *'semplice'* (non composto), che però -come tu stesso dimostri con la tua frase - non si traduce affatto solo con un 'tempo semplice' inglese (anzi questo accade solo 1 volta su 7). _
_Infatti hai usato un tempo (Present Perfect) che non è certo semplice ma é *compound* (composto), cioé composto da ausiliare (have) e base form (taught). _

_Il Presente italiano è una delle più incredibili fonti di errori se chi studia inglese fa lo sbaglio enorme di pensare che vada sempre tradotto solo al 'Present Simple' oppure usando un tempo 'semplice'... Corrisponde ad almeno 7 diversi tempi inglesi, praticamente tutti (6 su 7) *non* semplici, ma 'composti'. _
__


----------



## ALEX1981X

Concordo con diverse persone e anche con Mary

Vorrei ricordare che la norma secondo il quale con i verbi di stato è meglio non usare la forma progressiva, ha di fatto delle eccezioni 
Non esiste il _*mai*_ in certe circostanze e Mary dovresti saperlo suppongo !
Ci sono* stative verbs* che ammettono entrambe le forme

_I've been seeing that man lately/for 3 months_...for instance

"to see" non è un verbo d'azione


----------



## cecil

marybostevens 
 
[I said:
			
		

> Il Presente italiano è una delle più incredibili fonti di errori se chi studia inglese fa lo sbaglio enorme di pensare che vada sempre tradotto solo al 'Present Simple' oppure usando un tempo 'semplice'... Corrisponde ad almeno 7 diversi tempi inglesi, praticamente tutti (6 su 7) *non* semplici, ma 'composti'. [/I]
> __


 
Bene a saperlo. Quando ho qualche dubbio e poco tempo, userò il presente.


----------



## Caroline35

Hi everybody,
I agree with Mary and Alex that, in this case,  I've been teaching English...... is the best option. However to say I've taught English for ... it's also correct.
I wish you all a nice day


----------



## Memimao

Marybo,


Imagine an Italian firm, a subsidiary of a US multinational (there are lots of them), and working side by side there is an Italian (Mario) who joined the firm after leaving school and an American (Jim),who is on secondment to gain experience and be groomed for Top Managment back home.

You would say that Mario *works *ABC spa (it's his regular job, and there is no end in site) but Jim *is working* for ABC spa (it temporary and there is an end in sight).

Thinking logically you would say that Mario *has worked* for ABC spa for 10 years and Jim *has been working* for ABC Spa for 2 years because the difference you are describing is that in Mario's case the activity is in indeterminate time (no end) and in Jim's it is deteminate time.

This is the basic difference between simple and continuous froms in English.

_I have been teaching_ is certainly correct English, but does it give the information you actually want to give? Has teaching been your regular job or an occasional one?

I do not understand what you mean about duration. The duration is shown by ..._for xxx years_. (As a general rule we do not use the verb form (remember there are only two, maximum three) to indicate time, we use adverbials usually.

Think how many verb forms can refer to future events, the time reference is _tomorrow, next week_ etc.

If I say, while breathing heavily; _I have been running_, I am telling you nothing about how long I have been running for, only that the after effects ( the _now)_ are explained by this.

If I say _I have written four_ reports this morning, I am telling you about a *result* that is fixed and static (the number four, which can never change again); alternatively I can say _I have been writing reports_ this morning, and in this case, I am focusing on the *actvity* that has occupied my morning.

It is important to recall too, and not many people do infact, that the so-called present simple is in fact a compound tense too. The auxiliary verb is _do/does_ (past _did_).

_You are working c_ontracts to: _*you're* working_

_You do work _contracts to: *you* work

The question forms however *do* pronounce the auxiliary (*do* you work? - you *do not* work) and we often *do* pronounce it even in the affirmative.

I don't go to the cinema but a I *do* go to the theatre (i.e. contrast or emphasis). I do not personally subscribe to the view that this is a _dummy_ or _empty_ *do*, filling in for a "missing" auxiliary.

N. B. He does work = contraction _He work*s*_ enclitic (end of word) contraction

_you did work_ = contraction _you work did_ = _you work'd_ - (spelling _you worked_); again; enclitic contraction.

But: did you work/You did not work etc.

ALEX 

*See* = a stative/action verb just like most others. The statives are verbs which describe yes/no (things that *are* or *are not*) situations like understand/know/want etc.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Memimao said:


> Marybo,
> 
> ALEX
> 
> *See* = a stative/action verb just like most others. The statives are verbs which describe yes/no (things that *are* or *are not*) situations like understand/know/want etc.



Yes I agree !

That was what I meant !

There are stative verb, like "to see",  which can be also used in the "ing" form with a slight change of meaning !


----------



## Caroline35

Hi Memimao,
The expression, I've been teaching or working fo 20 years,  certainly doesn't give you an idea of a person with a casual or temporary job. The little word *for *requires the use of the present perfect continuous. However, I've taught for 20 years isn't a mistake,yet it isn't the best option.If you were to sit for your Oxford certificat, you would be required to use the first option. 
I'm not a native, but I'm sure that I'm right in this.
Have a good day.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, folks and Memi.
Of course there are cases where the verbs cited do not represent "a yes/no sit". Here goes:   
1. I'm understanding him more and more each day
2. She's resembling her mother more and more
3. He's always knowing things he's not supposed to know

As for the contraction of "did" at the end of the verb form to build the preterite (and past participle) of weak verbs, I believe it's a brilliant way of making the student remember it better. Pity it's not true from the historical standpoint. There are places in GB (Somerset for one) where "I did see her" (and the sentence stress is on "see") simply means "I saw her". In short, the preterite morpheme is on the left of the main verb, and has never been witnessed to skip the verb and sit on its right. 

The so-called English progressive tenses have quite a few uses which, _prima facie_, have nothing -- or very little -- in common. A description is therefore needed which will account for all these different cases. I do not believe that temporariness or the lack of it is a sound criterion. It can be satisfactory for a number of cases, but as I said _not for all _. And in order for a grammar description to be explicit, it's paramount that it be exhaustive, leaving as little as possible to the student's guesswork. Personally I believe that Simple Tenses speak about facts, whilst Compound Tenses speak about the Subject of the sentence ... and about the Speaker and his/her "point of observation".

Bestest.
GS


----------



## Memimao

ALEX1981X said:


> Yes I agree !
> 
> That was what I meant !
> 
> There are stative verb, like "to see", which can be also used in the "ing" form with a slight change of meaning !


 

_Stative_ is e term for a special kind of verb into which category a number (not a large number) of verbs fall.

_See_ is not one of them.

The vast, vast majority of verbs can be used either statively (simple form) or actively (continuous form). _See_ is just one of these.

However, there are verbs that do not sit well in a continouus form (state verbs) becuase there is no progression in what they describe. You understand or you do not, you know or you do not, etc.(i. e. yes/no)

You would not say to your partner: _I am loving you_

It may be true that I have worked/been working, taught/been teaching, live/been living do not have an enormous difference in meaning and might be used almost interchangeably, but a native speaker would choose one or the other on the basis of the uderlying intent he or she wished to convey. They are not synonymous


----------



## Enigmista

Memimao said:


> _Stative_ is e term for a special kind of verb into which category a number (not a large number) of verbs fall.
> 
> _See_ is not one of them.
> 
> The vast, vast majority of verbs can be used either statively (simple form) or actively (continuous form). _See_ is just one of these.
> 
> However, there are verbs that do not sit well in a continouus form (state verbs) becuase there is no progression in what they describe. You understand or you do not, you know or you do not, etc.(i. e. yes/no)
> 
> You would not say to your partner: _I am loving you_
> 
> It may be true that I have worked/been working, taught/been teaching, live/been living do not have an enormous difference in meaning and might be used almost interchangeably, but a native speaker would choose one or the other on the basis of the uderlying intent he or she wished to convey. They are not synonymous



Alex is right...

There are  _*stative verbs*_ that can be used in the progressive form and can act as "dynamic" verbs..._*to see*_  like in Alex's example.

What do you mean saying that "_*to see*_" is not a stative verb??? 

Concordo con Giorgio.


P.s: Io non la farei più complicata di quello che è ragazzi ! 


Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Memimao

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hullo, folks and Memi.
> Of course there are cases where the verbs cited do not represent "a yes/no sit". Here goes:
> 1. I'm understanding him more and more each day
> 2. She's resembling her mother more and more
> 3. He's always knowing things he's not supposed to know
> 
> As for the contraction of "did" at the end of the verb form to build the preterite (and past participle) of weak verbs, I believe it's a brilliant way of making the student remember it better. Pity it's not true from the historical standpoint. There are places in GB (Somerset for one) where "I did see her" (and the sentence stress is on "see") simply means "I saw her". In short, the preterite morpheme is on the left of the main verb, and has never been witnessed to skip the verb and sit on its right.
> 
> The so-called English progressive tenses have quite a few uses which, _prima facie_, have nothing -- or very little -- in common. A description is therefore needed which will account for all these different cases. I do not believe that temporariness or the lack of it is a sound criterion. It can be satisfactory for a number of cases, but as I said _not for all _. And in order for a grammar description to be explicit, it's paramount that it be exhaustive, leaving as little as possible to the student's guesswork. Personally I believe that Simple Tenses speak about facts, whilst Compound Tenses speak about the Subject of the sentence ... and about the Speaker and his/her "point of observation".
> 
> Bestest.
> GS


 

I don't think you would hear many of the expressions like yours above in everyday speech.

Much more "natural" would _I am getting_ to understand... _She is coming_ to resemble....

I think no. 3 is actually wrong, unless you want to say something very special (remember that there are cultural elements to language that may mean that what is theoretically possible is not actually so in practice; a native speaker would hear something diiferent from what a non-native speaker intended, due to the cultural background)

I am from Yorkshire and hear Thou (for you singular) and Scottish people have Yous (You plural). These are regional variation and non-Standard English (The Somerset reference does in fact confirm what I was saying). However they are curiosities in the overall span of the language.



Enigmista said:


> Alex is right...
> 
> There are _*stative verbs*_ that can be used in the progressive form and can act as "dynamic" verbs..._*to see*_ like in Alex's example.
> 
> What do you mean saying that "_*to see*_" is not a stative verb???
> 
> Concordo con Giorgio.
> 
> 
> P.s: Io non la farei più complicata di quello che è ragazzi !
> 
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti


 
If someone explains something to me I can show I understand by saying; _I see._

It's yes or no, I see (understand) or I don't

See (= understand) _used _statively

_I am seeing him_ after school

See (= meet) _used_ actively

This is the case for the vast majority of vebs. If you have an English grammar reference that divides verbs into active or stative let me know what it is because it is leading you astray. 

The truth is all verbs (except one or two) can be used both ways depending on the context, though some lend themselves less than others to the continuous use (though in reality can never exclude it entirely if a good native speaker finds it useful).



Caroline35 said:


> Hi Memimao,
> The expression, I've been teaching or working fo 20 years, certainly doesn't give you an idea of a person with a casual or temporary job. The little word *for *requires the use of the present perfect continuous. However, I've taught for 20 years isn't a mistake,yet it isn't the best option.If you were to sit for your Oxford certificat, you would be required to use the first option.
> I'm not a native, but I'm sure that I'm right in this.
> Have a good day.


 

_I have taught English *for* 20 years_ is absolutely correct and only alternative to _I have been teaching for...._ Prepositions do not *lead* verbs in English, though they may follow them.

Try running it through a concordancer like 

http://www.lextutor.ca/concordancers/


P.S. I am a Cambridge examiner


----------



## mbs-banned

ALEX1981X said:


> Vorrei ricordare che la norma secondo il quale con i verbi di stato è meglio non usare la forma progressiva, ha di fatto delle eccezioni
> Non esiste il _*mai*_ in certe circostanze e Mary dovresti saperlo suppongo. Ci sono* stative verbs* che ammettono entrambe le forme
> _I've been seeing that man lately/for 3 months_...for instance "to see" non è un verbo d'azione


 
_Qui SEE *è* un verbo di attività invece. Non stai dicendo che quella persona la 'vedi' nel senso *oftalmologico* (...) per 3 mesi, ma che ci esci da 3 mesi. _
_Esiste eccome il 'mai' per alcune circostanze, come quelle espresse...._ 
_l'inglese ha una sua logica semantica dietro certe scelte, e Chomsky l'ha mostrato anche in riferimento a questo tipo di verbi (statici e dinamici). Nell'inglese parlato, l'uso americano si sta certamente imponendo per alcuni verbi tradizionalmente 'di stato' (es. love, like...è comune fra i giovani inglesi sentire "I'm loving it" in stile Mc Donald's...), ma la norma non è entrata nella grammatica, nei manuali, nei libri di testo, ed é ancora marcato come errore in tutti gli esami ESOL dall'A2 in su. _



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> 1. I'm understanding him more and more each day
> 2. She's resembling her mother more and more
> 3. He's always knowing things he's not supposed to know


 
I respectfully disagree: these sentences are definitely incorrect in 'standard' English. They aren't acceptable in good English, being major blunders typically made by Arabic, Italian and Spanish (etc.) learners. 
You may wish to check the excellent Cambridge Corpus on learner mistakes, these and the like are all quoted there. I'm aware that to AE speakers they may (?) sound right (I only speak BE) but to me they're sheer 'blasphemy'.... 



> I believe Simple Tenses speak about facts, Compound Tenses about the Subject and about the Speaker and his/her "point of observation".


 Please could you give examples and phrasal evidence as to this?


----------



## mbs-banned

Memimao said:


> Mary,
> Imagine an Italian firm, a subsidiary of a US multinational and working side by side there is an Italian (Mario) who joined the firm after leaving school and an American (Jim),who is on secondment to gain experience and be groomed for Top Managment back home.
> You would say that Mario *works *ABC spa (it's his regular job, and there is no end in site) but Jim *is working* for ABC spa (it temporary and there is an end in sight).
> Thinking logically you would say that Mario *has worked* for ABC spa for 10 years and Jim *has been working* for ABC Spa for 2 years because the difference you are describing is that in Mario's case the activity is in indeterminate time (no end) and in Jim's it is deteminate time.


= This is not what has been said... perhaps you're mixing my posts up with some by other members. I have never mentioned indeterminate /determinate and stuff...I'm never keen on using these old 'descriptive' notions. Moreover: could you provide theoretical evidence that the Present s. and Continuous *must* automatically be turned into Pr Perf simple and Pr Perfect Continuous (respectively)? I hinted at 'communicative intentions' by saying that the focus we intend to emphasise is usually 'in our mind" -- Explaining in detail "what" is in our minds takes 20 more lines with examples, and it doesn't change the fact that Mario CAN say "_I've_ _been working here for 10 years_" and Jim CAN say "_I've worked here for 2_ _years_", regardless of all the rest. 
As a BE speaker (note: this rule of thumb is NOT a dogma), during a natural conversation I would "utter" _'I've been working here for...._" if I didn't intend to leave the company, and _'I've worked here for_....' if some job change is in sight. Another speaker may do the opposite. It is largely down to our own idiolects and it's never a grammar mistake (unless you use a 'state' verb...which only accepts the Pr Perfect).


> =_I have been teaching_ is certainly correct English, but does it give the information you want to give?


=Yes it does, perfectly. She meant: _insegno inglese da 20 anni_, which is best rendered (it's more frequent, more 'natural') in English with a Pr. Perfect Continuous rather than a Pr. Perfect form. 
I would suggest not complicating things unnecessarily for learners. Perhaps they rely on an Italian-English forum for practical advice. *We could open a "sheer Linguistic theory" discussion on the 'English only' forum on this subject.* Here we need to close this discussion by leaving learners with a clear picture in mind. 


> = Has teaching been your regular job or an occasional one?


 = If it's occasional, English provides us with a host of expressions such as 'on and off' etc to specify. It's not at all - and corpus evidence proves it - a 'discriminating' factor when picking one of these 2 tense varieties. Be it occasional or regular, we can use either the PP or the PPC. *I can't find any evidence of the fact that the Present Simple and Present Continuous (see your example on Mario and Jim) are automatically replaced by (respectively) the PR Perf and the the Pr Perfect Cont.* And practical evidence tells me that it's arbitrary interpretation. Can you provide very precise theoretical evidence of this, (titles and authors)? Despite my efforts, I haven't found it in any major reference grammar, not on manuals, nor have I ever heard it. Corpuses show that Mario and Jim may use both tenses, but would tend to prefer the 'continuous form' to underline duration. 


> = I do not understand what you mean about _duration_.


= = it's a simple concept and a 'must' reference when giving effective rules of thumb on how to use these 2 tenses. Example with Pr Perf. Continuous. 
a) I have been teaching *SINCE 2001* = PRECISE STARTING MOMENT IN THE PAST = emphasis on 'when it started, up to now':_ 'since'_
b) I have been teaching *FOR 11 YEARS* = DURATION. = emphasis on 'how long it has lasted' = _use 'for' and not_ _'since'_. 
In both cases, the tense (in itself) expresses an action that started in the past and is still in progress. To express what you mentioned (i.e. "occasional or not?") you need other lexical items, such as 'on and off' etc. 
_I've been playing on and off *for* 10 years /I've played on and off *since *2001._ ----I've been studying it on and off *for* 6 months / I've played this character on and off *since* I lived in N.Y. There's a relevant amount of corpus evidence on this. 


> =As a general rule we do not use the verb form to indicate time, we use adverbials.Think how many verb forms can refer to future events, the time reference is _tomorrow, next week_ etc.=


== I'm afraid this is not how English works. I don't get the point. We use verb *plus *time adverbial (together) to convey several tenses, but sometimes we just *don't use ANY* time adverbial and yet... the time is perfectly indicated. Also: a single adverbial may be suitable for use with different tenses. How does that contradict what has been said so far? I can say "I'll end up missing the bus" without any time expression, and still I am talking about the future (unsaid references) thanks to 'I'll' (= will used for predictions). Verbs *do not* necessarily need an explicit time adverbial to perform their functions. 


> =If I say, while breathing heavily; _I have been running_, I am telling you nothing about how long I have been running for, only that the after effects (the _now)_ are explained by this.


=
If you check my post above, I said that this is another aspect which is best developed separately. This second function shouldn't be matched with the primary use of the Pres Perf Continuous and should be discussed separately, otherwise we may cause confusion. 
I said clearly (see above) I wouldn't develop this 2nd aspect there, because it's a rather different function of the tense: emphasis on the *result* of a recent *action*.. *that has produced visible effects, which (the effects) **I am describing and commenting *now. (your definition is too limited as it also applies to 'telling the results' in the Pres. Perf. simple). This 2nd communicative function DOESN'T contradict the 1st: the same tense may have different communicative functions.


> =If I say _I have written 4_ reports this morning, I am telling you about a *result* that is fixed (the nr. 4, which can never change again); alternatively I can say _I have been writing reports_ this morning, and in this case, I am focusing on the *actvity* that has occupied my morning.


= = yes, *but* we were NOT discussing this function and this has already been discussed. Let's separate things, or we'll end up teaching confusing rules/parameters. We were talking about: 
sentences like "THE WHOLE MORNING". So this last example doesn't fit in with the main line of reasoning up to now. 
You may say 'I've been writing.... the whole morning" *or* "I've written.... the whole morning", and then again I want to stress the fact that the continuous form would be preferred in natural conversation with this 'time expression' expressing duration (the whole morning). 


> =It is important to recall too, and not many people do infact, that the so-called present simple is in fact a compound tense too. The auxiliary verb is _do/does_ (past _did_).


== If you say this, then 'simple' tenses simply do not exist. Which would contradict your previous statement, namely "an Italian _simple_ tense needs to be translated into a _simple_ tense in English" (!!). Every tense has negatives and questions requiring an auxiliary (do/does etc.). All verbs needs auxiliaries to change their semantic modality, but there's a clear distinction between morphologically 'simple' tenses (one 'lexical' verb in the positive form) and 'compound tenses' (auxiliary and 'lexical' verb in the positive form). 
A few posts above you claimed the existence of 'tempi semplici' needing to be rendered with 'simple tenses'...so all this doesn't make much sense, it's rather contradictory. 
A compound tense is a tense that needs an auxiliary in EVERY form (positive, negative, question). Example: You have been - You haven't been - Have you been? 


> =we often say *do* even in the affirmative.


 = we don't say that 'randomly'; we say that 'do' in the affirmative with an entirely different function, which is: replacing terms like "actually", "to say the truth", "as a matter of fact" and so on. 
_"Do you like Italy"? " Not much. Mind you, I *do* like_ _Italians_ _but.. I would never live there_". That 'do' is not classified (no grammar in the world does it) as "conjugation of positive sentences in the Present Simple". It's an isolated lexical item whith stylistic functions, which can be easily replaced by another word. *Unlike* an auxiliary. And again: all of this does not contradict what we said before.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, mbs.

Only yesterday did I see your request in # 112.
Here's what I wrote:

_I believe Simple Tenses speak about facts, Compound Tenses about the Subject and about the Speaker and his/her "point of observation"

_and here's what you asked:
_Please could you give examples and phrasal evidence as to this? 

_With pleasure.

1. "... and now Smith _passes_ to Lorimer..." (Focus on globalized fact)
2. " Smith _is massaging_ his ankle at the far end of the field" (Focus on Subject)
3. " Whenever you buy something at the local COOP you_'re giving_ money to the commies (Speaker's point of view)

In this sense I'm convinced that verb _tenses_ can often have a _modal_ function. 

Best.

GS


----------

